# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  IF statement for data validation list

## Lassie

Hi,

Is it possible to put an IF statement in the data validation?
I want the list to be determined by the value in a  particular cell, so:
Basically what I need it to do is look at cell A1, if cell A1 say "food" then i want a dropdown box in B1 with a list of my choosing
If cell A2 says "Utility" then i want a dropdown box in B1 with a list of my choosing, which is to be different to the list available if A1 said food.

Many thanks

L

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hello & Welcome to the Board,

I think this is what you want...

Create Dependent Lists
Create Dependent Lists 2

----------


## Lassie

Thank you jeffreybrown  :Smilie: 
EXACTLY what I needed, works perfectly.
Thank you for the welcome, I can see myself getting very addicted to this forum!

----------

